# Ex-Iraqi leader playing cards-



## Jill666 (May 12, 2003)

Has anyone seen these? I ask because I just saw them in the local spa (in Mass, that is the name of a convenience store with extras- generally ammo, porn, deli meats and a guy who'll make book for ya if you know who to ask). 

Too funny- then I saw RSK mention these cards in a thread & damn near fell off my chair since he's in Tokyo.

Just proves questionable humor is an international phenomenon.


----------



## Elfan (May 12, 2003)

10% of my spam is now from damn war profiteers selling those cards.


----------

